# Experten gesucht!



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2004)

Die Firma Balzer lädt zur lockeren Gruppendiskussion in Frankfurt/Main ein

Hier der Text von Herrn Schmöller:

Hallo Anglerboarder,

Ihr seid die Experten im Bereich Angeln. Wenn ihr in und um Frankfurt wohnen solltet und nächste Woche am Montag (26.7.) oder Dienstag (27.7.) nach Feierabend Zeit habt, dann würde Euch gern unser Partner und bekannte Angelhersteller Balzer zu einer entspannten Gruppendiskussion (max. 1 – 1,5 h) einladen. Die Diskussion findet bei der Frankfurter Markenagentur TMC statt, die nur 5 Geh-Minuten vom Frankfurter Hbf entfernt ist. Für einen kleinen Imbiss und eine Aufwandsvergütung (30 EUR p.Pers.) ist natürlich gesorgt. Die Firma Balzer und TMC freuen sich schon auf spannende Einblicke in Euer Hobby. 

Anmeldungen für Montag oder Dienstag Abend nimmt ab sofort Torsten Schmöller unter 069 – 427 27 99 60 oder per E-Mail t.schmoeller@the-marketing-company.de entgegen. Bitte gebt mit an, von wann bis wann Ihr Zeit habt. Ihr erhaltet dann eine Bestätigung und Anfahrtsbeschreibung.


----------



## Laksos (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Hört sich ja spannend an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Für mich ist Frankfurt ja ein bisschen weit, aber mehr als auf die 30 Euro wäre ich auf den Imbiss gespannt (da kommt halt wieder der Koch durch)))))

Aber ich finde es klasse, dass unser Partner Balzer das Gespräch mit den Leuten von der Basis sucht - RESCHPEKT!!


----------



## ralle (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Gute Idee !!

Aber für mich zu weit weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Wir werden ja hoffentlich ein paar Jungs und Mädels aus Frankfurt und/oder Umgebung hier im Board finden)


----------



## Kalle25 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Na wollen wir doch mal sehen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls soeben dort angemeldet. 

@Thomas: Soll ich Dir etwas vom Imbiß aufbewahren?


----------



## STeVie (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Schade, hab leider keine Zeit!


----------



## Zico (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Schade , ich kann leider nicht . Dabei wäre das um die " Ecke " .

Gruß Zico


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Son Mist! Ich bin leider nicht "da unten" - mein Bruder wohnt (noch) ca. 20 Min. von Wiesbaden wech, aber da ich arbeiten muß, und ihm nicht beim Umzug nach WI helfen kann, kriege ich einen Besuch auch nicht hin....


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

@ Thomas9904 : sollen die Agentur-Leuts doch nächste Woche Freitag nach Berlin kommen, da haben sie gleich 14 Boardies mit viel KnowHow zusammen bei unserem Stammtisch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Wenn aber dass ganze "Handwerkszeug" inkl. Büro und vor allem der Imbiss ) schon in Frankfurt bereit stehen, wäre das ein bischen umständlich ))))

Auch das offizielle AB - Treffen am Edersee wäre da sicher ne Gelegenheit für alle, die das Gespräch mit Anglern suchen oder eines der anderen vielen von Boardies organisierten Treffen - keine Frage.

Aber solch Erhebungen bedingen zum einen das entsprechende Material, die Räumlichkeiten und auch die Vorbereitung - sowohl zeitliche wie personell.

Da werden sich die Jungs schon Ihre Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## wodibo (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Also wenn ich ne Überführung hab und die Rückfahrt per Bahn mich durch Frankfurt bringt dann telenier ich mal kurzfristig an.
Das ist keine Zusage und keine Absage :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Nur zu, wodi.
Den Voschlag bei AB - Treffen die Leute zu kontaktenhabe ich weitergegebene, wird ins Auge gefasst und diskutiert. Ist aber für die jetzige Aktion zu kurzfristig.


----------



## südlicht (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Hallo!

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ab wann die Veranstaltung abends stattfindet? Gegen 18 Uhr könnte ich dort sein...

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Experten gesucht!*

Soll auf jeden Fall nach Feierabend sein, soweit ich weiss, am besten einfach mal anrufen.


----------

